# *.SWM Dateien wiederherstellen/entpacken



## Schmarsi (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem: Und zwar musste ich bei meinem Laptop (HP) das Betriebssystem aufgrund eines Virenbefalls komplett neu aufsetzen. Nun wollte ich auf die Backups zurückgreifen, welche jedoch im *.SWM Format gespeichert sind. Es sind über 200 Dateien mit einer Gesamtgröße von ca. 20 GB mit meinen Eigenen Dateien. Wie komme ich wieder an die Daten ran? Kann man die Dateien irgendwie entpacken?

Gruß


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Du kannst mithilfe der Backups eine System-Recovery durchführen, was den Rechner auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzt, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.
Im verlinkten Thread ist Post #3 für HP : *http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post841779*.

*EDIT:* Die .swm Dateien sind ein gesplittetes .wim-Image, ähnlich wie auf einer Installations-DVD. Diese lassen sich per Tool von MS (ImageX) wieder in eine .wim Datei zusammenführen und mounten. Allerdings ist der Weg recht kompliziert.


----------

